# Resistant Starch



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have been searching for a while to find data on what food contained the most resistant starch. In ordinary healthy people without any GI issues resistant starch is good for you. Everyone is different. For me I don't do to well, the most likely reason for that is because my gut flora is all messed up and the resistant starch feeds the bad bacteria/yeast/microbes also. Then the bad microbes byproducts gives me D or a ton of gas. This is the theory behind some of the natural healing diets for digestive issues like Specific Carbohydrate Diet and Candida Diet.Finally I found the data I was looking for. I can't paste the chart on here but this link has the most data on RS that I could find.http://news.illinois.edu/scitips/01/02legume.htmlThis site is all about resistant starch&#8230;however it is a tad one sided. http://www.resistantstarch.com/ResistantStarch/Other good info on RS.http://www.healthyeatingclub.com/info/arti...resisstarch.htmThanks Kathleen for bringing RS to my attention.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

For those who need to know it all. I lost focus when it got into the double helices.




























http://members.ift.org/NR/rdonlyres/173B36...sfsv5n1p117.pdf


----------

